

Show HN: Txto – Never lose your text messages - mathieurip
http://txto.io

======
todd3834
Looking at the site, I'm not sure how you get the text messages from the
phone. This is interesting… The example in the video is a great use case, but
I'm wondering how often that love story happens for an individual person.
Would the text messages from a couple married for 10 years with a few kids be
fun to read in a scroll? Maybe this is for new couples mostly. However, I do
like the idea of being able to search through my text messages. What is the
compatibility with non SMS messages? There are a lot of non SMS messaging
platforms being used, some use SMS as a fallback. Very cool and interesting,
the video was great, good luck!

------
th0br0
I'm wondering about the legal implications of this. While IANAL, SMS are (at
least in Germany) also covered by the right to privacy of correspondence.
Uploading them to your servers would violate that as long as you don't have
the explicit permission by the other recipient. (+ you seem to be
reading/accessing the contents?!)

~~~
mathieurip
This is something that we take seriously. We use SSL and data encryption for
the storage, and everyone can delete his data in one click at any time. We do
read the content of the texts. The printing part is automated and
externalized. (it is like printing photos).

However, your are right we do not have the explicit permission of the other
recipient. It's kind of tricky to ask for this permission. Any thoughts?

------
dkrich
Definitely put a 1-2-3 type basic explanation of how a user would use the
service on the front page, possibly below the fold. I can't see how the
service works and don't want to register before having some basic
understanding of what it does beyond a vague, one-sentence description.

------
bnejad
Interesting product. Is your main focus the analytics and backup or your
physical product?

~~~
mathieurip
We are still trying to figure it out. Right now we do both. We have people who
come to buy the scrolls as a gift. And some other people really love the
analytics and backup thing.

~~~
bnejad
Fair enough, good luck! Also you have a typo on this page:
[https://www.txto.io/apps](https://www.txto.io/apps)

synchronize is spelled incorrectly.

------
mathieurip
I'am the co-founder of Txto. I'd love to have your feedbacks. Thanks guys!

~~~
hkuiouhuijuhkjb
Bah mon gars tout n'est pas encore traduit...

[https://www.txto.io/faq](https://www.txto.io/faq) dans How does it work, les
images sont en francais

